# Help me please, belt tensioner



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey guys. I have a 98 Altima, and I know this isnt the right forum, but I thought I would get a lil more attention here. 

I was trying to change my belts today, and have a problem with then tensioner on the AC belt. 

From what I get, the tensioner is on a long bolt. I made the assumption that I could just gently turn the bolt, tensioner would loosen up, and I would be all set.

I gave the bolt a firm push with my rachet, and the thing snapped off right where the bolt meets the tensioner.

How can I get this fixed? Does anyone have a part number for what I need?

Do I need to replace the whole tensioner assembly or do I just have to replace a certin peice? 

I apprecaite any help guys, and look foward to hearing back from you.
Steve


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

if its anything like the 02+'s, the entire tensioner needs to be replaced. One of our fellow brothern broke his. Best bet would be to grab a repair manual and replace it yourself to save a few $$'s or risk the wrath of the dealership labor charge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I deffintly wanna replace it myself, I just dont have a repair manual or anything, so I dont have any diagrams of how this thing goes. 

Another question while its on my mind, is the tensioner on the upper belt spring loaded? I couldent quite tell, and I dident have a wrench to get down there with tonight to test it with.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

When i saw the title to this thread i thought someone else tried doing a UDP install....

Well good luck with the repair.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Chilton's is no help???


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi cypherinc,

Owning a 91 Max and a 92 Sentra, I know the part you are referring to. Should be similar to your 98 Aitima. If you are handy with tools it should be pretty easy. First you need to size the bolt (metric about an m10?) you broke and get a new one in the same length. Remove the pulley and support (gold colored thing the pulley is bolted to). Remove what’s left of the bolt from the pulley support. Put it all back together with the new bolt through the pulley support and the support frame. Hope this made sense.


----------

